# Cinco Shrimp?



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Someone encountered this columnI wrote for LA Sportsman magazine, and wondered if I had a picture of a Cinco Shrimp. I googled around, but couldn't findanything on this fly, other than what I'vewritten or posted myself. I do know thatI created a modified version of that fly (the Coma Shrimp) so the two are somewhat similiar. But that's where the knowledge base ends.It was sold at Bob and Maggie Gray's shop in Pensacola. The fly's name was based on Bayou Cinco in Destin,oddlywhere my son now lives.Yet he says no one there knows about it.


----------

